
Facebook testing service to let strangers pay to message you - MarlonPro
http://www.theverge.com/2012/12/20/3788508/facebook-messaging-filters-pay-per-message-test
======
27182818284
Add a little "sponsored" part that is easy to see and this should be fine.
Same thing Google has used for years.

